# Scored today!



## LoveTheWine (Jan 15, 2013)

Found an add on Craigslist for free wine bottles.

Ended up with 54 of them because the gentlemen wanted to clean out his garage. Also ended up with a free wine Rack


----------



## garymc (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll be really impressed when you tell me the bottles were full.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice haul.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jan 16, 2013)

garymc said:


> I'll be really impressed when you tell me the bottles were full.



full of dust!


----------



## mkjennison (Jan 16, 2013)

LoveTheWine said:


> full of dust!



Hahah... bummer that happened. Do you have a winery anywhere in the vicinity? They're not allowed to re-use the bottles after tastings (at least in Illinois) so they give 'em away for free. Luckily for me, the winery I get them from uses a lot of clear and blue glass which I like =)


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2013)

Sweet deal!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 16, 2013)

nice score


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jan 16, 2013)

mkjennison said:


> Hahah... bummer that happened. Do you have a winery anywhere in the vicinity? They're not allowed to re-use the bottles after tastings (at least in Illinois) so they give 'em away for free. Luckily for me, the winery I get them from uses a lot of clear and blue glass which I like =)



Hey thanks for reminding me!
I actually know some folks that own/run a winery not far from me and they offered me some bottles a little while back.

Ended up working out of town right after that and forgot about it!


----------



## LoveTheWine (Apr 27, 2014)

Craigslist strikes again today: 120 wine bottles and a 6 gallon glass carboy for $45.00


----------



## bkisel (Apr 27, 2014)

That's great!


----------

